# 2009 Outback Sydney 310Bhs Bunkhouse 2 Slides



## JamesW (Apr 21, 2012)

For Sale - 2009 Outback Sydney Edition 310BHS Bunkhouse with 2 slides.

Located in Magnolia, TX (near Houston

$21,900

This travel trailer has the following features:
•	Front queen master bedroom with double wardrobe closets
•	Rear double bunk bedroom with trundle and storage that sleeps 4 total
•	U-shaped dinette with plenty of seating that also makes into a bed
•	Foldout couch with mattress
•	Swivel mount LCD TV in living area that turns for viewing from master bedroom
•	Full kitchen with double sink, 3 burner range, oven, and oversize refrigerator
•	Large bathroom with tub/shower, sink, toilet, 2 skylights, and private entrance
•	Electric awning
•	Electric tongue jack
•	Outdoor stove and sink
•	Outdoor shower
•	Outdoor speakers
•	Electric/Propane water heater
•	Pass through storage in front
•	Original owner non smoking family
•	Aerodynamic shape for easy towing

Specifications:
•	36 feet long
•	8 feet wide
•	2 slides
•	7,500 pound approximate dry weight
•	80 gallon grey water capacity
•	40 gallon black water capacity
•	50 gallon fresh water capacity
•	Sleeps 10


----------

